# Anyone had a D&C???



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi... I have a question. On May 31 I had a D&C done to stop me from prolonged bleeding. Now I haven't had a real period since then. The only thing is I have spotted a little bit and it's usually after having a bowel movement or after having sex but then it stops again. Is this normal or how long should it take for me to have a normal period again??? Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They did this in addition to when I had a fibroid removed. It was early enough in my cycle I had a period on schedule, but since it removes what you would normally pass I think the info sheet I got at the time said you might miss one period if it was done late enough in your cycle that you don't have time to rebuild the lining.It may be worth giving the doctors office a call to see if you are in the normal range or if they need to see you.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Sherri. I had a d&c for a sad reason about 6 years ago, I had a miscarriage, and as I recall it did take a couple of months for my period to return to normal. Check with your doc, but I think it's ok.


----------

